# Do I need a glass / perspex tray?



## Paul195 (26 Jan 2013)

Hi 

I have just built myself a wooden aquarium hood which sits on the rim of the tank and has a hinged wooden cover. My lighting is installed on the underside of the cross members which support the wooden lid.

I have seen some people use glass or perspex sliding covers too inside. On my tank I have a glass bar on the front and back running the length of the tank. What are these covers for?


----------



## Ady34 (26 Jan 2013)

Hi there Paul,
I think the full length glass bars you're referring to are actually braces to prevent bowing of the front and rear glass panels of the aquarium. Some larger aquariums even have cross braces too in the centre and ends to further strengthen the construction against the weight of the water inside.
With regards your wooden hood and 'drip trays', I'd be inclined to use them to prevent moisture warping/damaging the construction......however if you have sealed your hood with an appropriate sealant then this shouldn't be an issue. You can buy inexpensive plastic drip trays/condensation trays from most local fish stores and they will sit nicely on your tank braces 
Hope that helps.
Cheerio,
Ady


----------



## Paul195 (26 Jan 2013)

Hi Ady

So is a drip tray is to stop condensation forming in the hood, or is that likely and the drip tray is to stop drips going into the tank?

Yes I have the the cross braces too which are just glass bars that have been silconed to the undersides of the long braces. I have sealed the wood (18mm ply) of the hood with 3 coats of polyurethane varnish, so i'm hoping this will withstand any moisture.

Thanks

Paul


----------



## Ady34 (26 Jan 2013)

Paul195 said:


> Hi Ady
> 
> So is a drip tray is to stop condensation forming in the hood, or is that likely and the drip tray is to stop drips going into the tank?
> 
> ...


Hi,
yeah the drip tray is to prevent condensation and evaporation. It also prevents fish from jumping out from any access holes cut into hoods. With your varnish the hood should be safe from its effects so you could do without the drip trays if you choose.
I'm presuming your using aquarium light ballasts with the sealed end caps? 
Cheerio
Ady


----------



## Paul195 (26 Jan 2013)

I have an arcadia ballast which I know has the IP67 waterproof connectors, plus a hagen glo ballast which has water resistant connectors. I do have some holes cut into the rear of the hood for air exchange but perhaps I will put some sort of meshing over the holes just in case any fish decide to jump out, and then I can skip the drip trays.

Cheers


----------

